# Oversmoking, Weber Kettle



## tag0401 (Jan 29, 2019)

So recently I have been trying out a little charcoal smoking, I did a turkey at thanksgiving. The meat was great once you peeled the skin away, it was way too smoky. I cooked the bird at 275 for 4 hours. I was using apple wood chunks. I also grilled some pork tenderloins with the apple wood chunks and it was edible but still real smoky as well and they were only on the grill about 45 mins. I am obviously adding wood chunks to frequent however I only added when they were totally consumed. Any tips for my next attempt???


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2019)

How are you setting your coals up?
Richie


----------



## tag0401 (Jan 29, 2019)

Two small piles on either side with a drip pan in the middle


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2019)

Try using the snake going around the outside.Put a few chunks in with the coals.If you are handy here is a mod that works great.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...on-the-18-5-weber-kettle.257214/#post_1653967
Richie


----------



## tag0401 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have read about the snake method, may have to try it out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 29, 2019)

tropics said:


> Try using the snake going around the outside.Put a few chunks in with the coals.If you are handy here is a mod that works great.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...on-the-18-5-weber-kettle.257214/#post_1653967
> Richie



^^^This right here^^^

Chris


----------



## WillRunForQue (Jan 29, 2019)

I have been adding prelit rather than unlit coals and chunks more often of late to avoid white smoke.  My family is also not a fan of over smoked poultry especially, so I would try it at more like 325 for turkey and chicken.  Your wood choice may also be strong, I use pecan almost exclusively for a milder smoke.  Everyone's preference is a little different, you will get it dialed in!


----------



## tag0401 (Jan 29, 2019)

i6quer said:


> I have been adding prelit rather than unlit coals and chunks more often of late to avoid white smoke.  My family is also not a fan of over smoked poultry especially, so I would try it at more like 325 for turkey and chicken.  Your wood choice may also be strong, I use pecan almost exclusively for a milder smoke.  Everyone's preference is a little different, you will get it dialed in!



I normally use pecan but wood chunks get scarce around here in the winter months. I guess the big box store owners think this is a seasonal thing   I could only find apple. It may not be the wood for me.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 29, 2019)

For the turkey I would use charcoal baskets with a chunk or two of mild wood(apple) buried in the baskets and get the heat up over 325*. Have the turkey sit inbetween the baskets and rotate the kettles lid mid cook.  

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2019)

Some great ideas here but you could just cut back on the amount of time using chunks and still continue you cook time. Just my $.02 nothing says you have to have smoke the entire cook time.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2019)

Was the top vent wide open?
It should be to let the stale smoke out!
Al


----------



## tag0401 (Jan 29, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Some great ideas here but you could just cut back on the amount of time using chunks and still continue you cook time. Just my $.02 nothing says you have to have smoke the entire cook time.
> 
> Warren



I agree with you I think I’m getting more smoke on charcoal that I do in my MES which I add wood until I finish. So I may need to cut back a good bit. 



SmokinAl said:


> Was the top vent wide open?
> It should be to let the stale smoke out!
> Al


And yes Al it was wide open on the lid


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2019)

tag0401 and chopsaw Thanks for the likes they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah, you're loading the bird too soon into bad smoke, and reloading wood too often "when it was consumed." Did you do a whiff test before adding wood? There's a HUGE difference between the smell of white/grey smoke, and a fire that is burning cleanly. I'm not sure what "totally consumed" wood means to you, but if you mean you don't see any smoke, you're wrong. A whiff test will tell your nose there's still wood chunks adding flavor, even if they are totally black and broke down.

Whatever method you use to load your Kettle, don't load the meat until you see hints of blue in the smoke. That might take an hour. If you don't see smoke, but wave your hand through the exhaust and can still smell that perfect smoky flavor you love, don't add wood. You don't have to see smoke to get the flavor you love.

A 4 hour smoke in a Kettle at 275F shouldn't need any additional wood chunks if you started with 2-4 chunks of wood.

My apologies if I'm coming off too abrupt. Having one of those days. I'll delete if asked. Sorry.


----------



## tag0401 (Jan 29, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Yeah, you're loading the bird too soon into bad smoke, and reloading wood too often "when it was consumed." Did you do a whiff test before adding wood? There's a HUGE difference between the smell of white/grey smoke, and a fire that is burning cleanly. I'm not sure what "totally consumed" wood means to you, but if you mean you don't see any smoke, you're wrong. A whiff test will tell your nose there's still wood chunks adding flavor, even if they are totally black and broke down.
> 
> Whatever method you use to load your Kettle, don't load the meat until you see hints of blue in the smoke. That might take an hour. If you don't see smoke, but wave your hand through the exhaust and can still smell that perfect smoky flavor you love, don't add wood. You don't have to see smoke to get the flavor you love.
> 
> ...



No apologies needed. I need help. Going from doing electric smoking to dealing with coals and fire it’s another ball game. I need the tips. I think what I need to do is give it another shot with less wood added.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 29, 2019)

If you can work it till you have the thin blue smoke, you won't get the heavy smoke taste. I start my fire with only 1 charcoal chimney full of charcoal then add whatever wood I'm using for that day Oak, Hickory or Wild Cherry. All wood for the remainder of the cook. But it's imperative you have the thin blue smoke going or it's a disaster. I learned the hard way many times. I use an offset stick burner but you can master that on the Weber as well. You can do it!! Good luck.


----------

